# Arbor Day Foundation Trees



## Nickrosis (May 19, 2002)

Who else is a member of the National Arbor Day Foundation? I planted 20 trees today that I received bare root from them. They sent 4 _Crataegus phaenopyrum_, 2 _Cornus florida_, 4 _Pyrus calleryana_, and 10 _Picea pungens_. Why so many of the overused Colorado blue spruce? Oh well, I was just wondering if anyone else got trees from them, how they turned out, and what species they received.

Nickrosis


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 20, 2002)

How long will the Cornus _florida_ live up here? I thought they set those up by USDA zones!


----------



## Nickrosis (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, they didn't last long. I go to school, come back and everything was gone. Even the Colorado blue spruces died.

Oh well, the Rose of Sharon shrubs are doing fantastic. I'll have to find a place to transplant them to.

Nickrosis


----------



## Newfie (Jul 1, 2002)

Similar experience. What didn't die in the first couple months was eaten by deer. Tried three different years, no luck.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 1, 2002)

I've been told that up here if your going to plant small trees, you need to rodent proof them

And what is a deer but a rat with hooves 

Thin the populations! 

We needed a reason, but CWR is too much!


----------



## cringo (Jul 2, 2002)

*ordering trees*

I did order 10 flowering trees from arbor day foundation, also 5 dawn redwoods, 3 white spruce, 8 douglas fir, 8 norway spruce, also 10 blue spruce of which only about 8 swowed up. but Im not complaining. I ordered late winter in time for fall shipment. I got my trees in good shape. Planted them as soon as I got them, in bare earth {alkaline about 6.5 to 8.5 ph} covered with about 1 to 2 inches of good spruce needle mulch. the only thing I have left is a douglas fir that looks pretty bad , but is still green. But Im going to try again this time order in summer and plant in the fall. All were rodent proof with the exception of golphers which could have gotten in underneath.


----------



## Gopher (Jul 26, 2002)

Yes, I too have been amember for many years. Last year I received ten white fir. I did all of the necesarry steps , and I believe had eight survive to this year. Of course since then, we sold our rural home to my "city-boy pharmacist" cousin, and he has mowed down most of the stock I had nursed along! Oh well. I tried to show him everything, but that big 54" mower doesn't care.

In past years I have received our favorite Picea pungens as well.
Why? Does anyone know?

I'm sure I'll send my $15 in again this year and get what I paid for; not much. I think it's for a good cause, isn't it?!

Gopher


----------



## Jumper (Jul 26, 2002)

*Arbor Day Trees*

When I was a kid growing up in Edmonton, Alberta, everyone in Grade One was given a Blue Spruce seedling to plant on Arbor Day. You still see many houses with these mature trees dating from the 50s and 60s.


----------



## Proj Eng (Apr 29, 2005)

HAPPY NATIONAL ARBOR DAY!!!!  
I can't believe Blaster or someone else didn't beat me to this. Thought about starting a new thread but there are so many anyway.
I plan on planting some white pines up north. 
Anyone else?


----------

